# atv muffler



## 8POINT (Feb 14, 2005)

anyone used this muffler system to make atv  less noisy. Thinking about getting one don't khow anyone has one


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 14, 2005)

Are you talking about the stealth exhaust??  

If so, I would like to hear comments on it also..


----------



## Trizey (Feb 14, 2005)

Guys, You may be able to do a search on here about the stealth exhaust.  I know it's been discussed on here, just can't remember if that was before the crash or not.


----------



## 8POINT (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes that's it. Surely someone has one :


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 14, 2005)

*Trizy...*

I think it was before the crash if I remeber correctly..

Man we lost alot of good info...


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 14, 2005)

I would also like to know a little more about it. I would like to know mainly how much exhaust noise it does kill out, and if anyone can tell a difference in power with one on>


----------



## frankwright (Feb 14, 2005)

I read a report that was done on the two most popular muffler silencer systems. They had nothing bad to say about them. Noise was reduced over 70% with no loss of power and actually a small (6% I think) gain in power.

I can't remember which magazine it was in now but it was one of the major outdoor magazines. The only thing they said was that on some models that have a rear taillight storage compartment, the new muffler makes it hard to access.

I have never actually seen,or heard one in use. I think most of the bigger ATV's are already pretty quiet.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 14, 2005)

3 years ago ( I think) I bought one at the Buckarama, have yet to install it because it needed more welding than what they told me, maybe even got the wrong one???

Either way it made a HUGE difference in noise on the couple of test bikes that had it on.

Jim


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 14, 2005)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=4192&highlight=muffler 

Darrell


----------



## 8POINT (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for info might try to get one before next hunting season


----------



## Hambone (Feb 15, 2005)

Here's a review of one:

http://www.atvconnection.com/atvconnection/ATV-Stealth-Exhaust.cfm

Also has install instructions with pictures.


----------



## meedk111 (Feb 16, 2005)

i have one made by atv silencer, and it is very quiet and easy to install. you can go to www.atvsilencer.com


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 16, 2005)

*Hey Jim,*

Bring it down to my shop and I can get it welded for free!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 16, 2005)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> Bring it down to my shop and I can get it welded for free!!



Mike, I know you keep telling me that and I keep saying yeah yeah....one of these days I will actually think about it and call you in advance

Jim


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a BENZ SILENT RIDER it works great big reduction in noise and no loss in power they custom built one for me to fit my Timberwolf at no extra cost so the tail-light storage box would open   eddy


----------

